# Cleveland Ohio residential prices



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

Last year I had 4 customers sign contracts and I plowed them with my ATV. Those customers liked my work and spread the word so by the end of the year I had twenty people calling me for their snow plowing. So I bought a truck this year and the average sq. footage of a drive way is about 110 feet long by 8 feet wide that opens up to a two car garage that is about 15x8. So about 1000 sq. Feet. Last year I charged $170 for the season to plow drives when snow was at 3". The other typical drive way is the half circle drive way and I have no Idea how to price that.With gas going up and now that I'm taking the next step up, what is a good price to charge to plow. 

** Last year: Went out 20 times got about 100 inches of snow which was in the top 5 years for most snowfall.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would love to help you, but I only do a few drives for the owners of the bussiness we plow. 

I charge per push and get somewhere between $30 and $50 per push.

Good Luck, Bossman


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

MkLoe;565885 said:


> Last year I had 4 customers sign contracts and I plowed them with my ATV. Those customers liked my work and spread the word so by the end of the year I had twenty people calling me for their snow plowing. So I bought a truck this year and the average sq. footage of a drive way is about 110 feet long by 8 feet wide that opens up to a two car garage that is about 15x8. So about 1000 sq. Feet. Last year I charged $170 for the season to plow drives when snow was at 3". The other typical drive way is the half circle drive way and I have no Idea how to price that.With gas going up and now that I'm taking the next step up, what is a good price to charge to plow.
> 
> ** Last year: Went out 20 times got about 100 inches of snow which was in the top 5 years for most snowfall.


Charge $30 to $35 a drive like bossman said. If they want to go with a seasonal contract charge them $600.00 for a seasonal rate. that is the going rate for most large landscape companies in the area.But make sure in your contract if there is a blizzard that the price goes up for per push by the inch when you get there. I was getting a $100 a drive last february during the blizzard for non customers. and keep your clients in a close proximity of one another save you time and gas....good luckpayup


----------



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

$600? I am not sure who charges that but I know arrow was chargin $120 it was low and bad but I don't know if anyone would pay $600 for the season. Does anyone have any sample contracts or proposals.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Most companies were charging about $175-195 for the season per drive in northern summit county. And then we had about 15 or so pushes. I charge per push.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Aaron you seriously dont shake people down for 600 bucks do you??? if you do i am gonna have to try that make this a good season. this year nobody will see a seasonal under 200 bucks probably 250 might be my min. i just havent decided yet


----------



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I don't want to undercut the market just because I'm a kid doesn't mean I have to do it for dirt cheap. So would you say start at $200 and nothing lower. Also, how would you quote a half circle driveway


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Last season alone I had clients that went with the per push and racked up a total invoice for the whole season for over $1000 in residential snow plowing and that was for a single drive about 100 ft long. I mean if you charge someone $30 per push for a drive that is only and you push it lets say on the low end 15 times, you are making $450. Now you are going to give some a sesonal rate of $175 to $200. At $30 a pop for per push that is not even 7 pushes. Most stroms you get at least 2 puches in at a residential. After those 7 pushes you are not making any money. I would rethink what you guys are charging. The point is to make payup. But hey do what you want. But if you call any large landscape company and ask them what there seasonal is in our area, they will tell $500 for the season and then a discounted rate for any pushes over usually 17 they charge more. good luck. i want to make money....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

MkLoe;566043 said:


> Well I don't want to undercut the market just because I'm a kid doesn't mean I have to do it for dirt cheap. So would you say start at $200 and nothing lower. Also, how would you quote a half circle driveway


i want you to make money. jack it up to at least $400 for the season.....


----------



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

This is an eye opener. I didn't know the prices could go over $250. Just to make sure on the driveway size and such, what would you quote these 4 driveways for? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/MkLoe/drives.jpg


----------



## Smokey5826 (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone here in the cleveland area thought on what % you will be raising prices this year? Last winter, gasoline was around $2.87 - now it is around - lets say $3.70, today, who knows what it'll be around plow season.... Anyways , by these prices, gas cost is up approx. 29%. Does that mean that you should raise your rates by 29%?

Last year This year
$20 $25.80
$25 $32.25
$30 $38.70
$40 $51.60

Please let me know if anyone is thinking on the same line?


----------



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

no because gas is only one portion of your costs. You have truck, plow, your labor time, other maintenance for your truck so it would only be a percentage of your price that would increase 29%


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

The most I have heard of per season here is $325.00.
I know one guy advertising $150 for the season.

$175-$195 is typical.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well im in burkart ball park for price but i dont do any drive for under 50. a push 1 timers are 100 . just let me put it 2 ya like this you blow a pump on a 20 dollar drive. That 20 just cost ya 700 2 fix your plow. If you worry about filling your tank dont bother plowing ...........


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Just remember its a luxury service you are selling to a resi., and we are in a recession. Prices vary so much from one area to another, even in different areas of a city. Know your numbers, and then charge what you would be happy with. I would drop the line about the price of gas going up, it longer has any merit now.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

Smokey5826;566297 said:


> Has anyone here in the cleveland area thought on what % you will be raising prices this year? Last winter, gasoline was around $2.87 - now it is around - lets say $3.70, today, who knows what it'll be around plow season.... Anyways , by these prices, gas cost is up approx. 29%. Does that mean that you should raise your rates by 29%?
> 
> Last year This year
> $20 $25.80
> ...


I was thinking the same thing when I was doing my quotes, but in the past few weeks, gas prices have fallen so much, filled up last night for $2.65 a gallon, way cheaper than last year, and I herd it is going to fall too, I agree that it is only a small part of your cost, truck, equipment, all that other stuff you need.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

MkLoe;566067 said:


> This is an eye opener. I didn't know the prices could go over $250. Just to make sure on the driveway size and such, what would you quote these 4 driveways for? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/MkLoe/drives.jpg


In Buffalo, drive 1 would go for $250, (2) $300, (3) $400 and (4) $300. Buffalo prices are not far off at all from Cleveland prices I have a buddy who plows in the Mentor area. $600 is outrageous. The other problem you will have is justifying to your customers why your price doubled from last year. $170 was low to start with even with the ATV.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got my 1st contract signed. The driveway is about 300ft x 8ft wide opening up to a 3-car garage parking area. I contracted her at $350 for plowing $75 for shoveling a short path up to her front door and she has a small area that is hilly so I charged $125 for salt. The contract states this is good for up to 10 snow removals after that I charge $55 per removal. This way I'm covered if we have more than 10 snows of 2" or more. I also stated in the contract that some storms will require more than one snow removal. This is a very nice lady recently widowed and living in a $1.5m home. She had been contracting a landscaping company who damaged her shrubs and grass last year and didn't repair the damage. I met with her in person and she felt very comfortable giving me the job. I'm going to go the extra yard to make sure she is satisfied with my work in hopes of getting some of her neighbors to sign up with me next year. 

MKLow - If you went out 20x at $170 for the season you only got paid $8.50 per plow. Figure gas and you only made $6.50 per plow plus you put wear and tear on your equipment brings this number even lower. I don't know how long you take to do 1 drive with an atv but if it takes 1/2 hour or more you are making damn near minimum wage. Don't take this the wrong way kid, I'm sure you do nice work, however the reason that you are getting so much new business is because you are working for peanuts. Take some time to write up a proposal form and put in your proposal you will clear the driveway after each minimum 2" snowfall up to 10x for $175-$200 and after 10 the just add $5 to what your season rate pays you so $22.50-$25 per push. Also put a stipulation that each snow removal is for up to 6-8" only and anything beyond the limit you set constitutes another snow removal. This way you are covered and people aren't taking advantage of you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah there is no way in hell that 600 would fly around here. Arrow and DiNunzio are doing drives for 120-150. I wont go under 200 and most of the other landscapers are all within the same price range. If I shot 600 for the season, I would expect to get shot on the spot. Im glad you can get that, but it wouldnt go around here. Even in the rich, upscale neighborhoods. If that is the prices on the westside, then I am moving, LOL


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;614309 said:


> Yeah there is no way in hell that 600 would fly around here. Arrow and DiNunzio are doing drives for 120-150. I wont go under 200 and most of the other landscapers are all within the same price range. If I shot 600 for the season, I would expect to get shot on the spot. Im glad you can get that, but it wouldnt go around here. Even in the rich, upscale neighborhoods. If that is the prices on the westside, then I am moving, LOL


Did these other guys clear drives up to 20x like MKLoe for $120-$150? I don't know how anyone can stay in business for $6-$7.50 per snow removal. I charged more than that to do my neighbors drives with a shovel back in the late 70's early 80's. Even if you are doing 6 homes on the same street and it only takes 10 minutes per drive you are still working for $36-$45/hour not even accounting for gas, maintenance, equipment. After those are accounted for what are you really making? Even at $200 for the season you guys who may have to clear up to 20x in a bad snow year are really taking a risk of losing money. Why not put seasonal plow limitation in the contract?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;614309 said:


> Yeah there is no way in hell that 600 would fly around here. Arrow and DiNunzio are doing drives for 120-150. I wont go under 200 and most of the other landscapers are all within the same price range. If I shot 600 for the season, I would expect to get shot on the spot. Im glad you can get that, but it wouldnt go around here. Even in the rich, upscale neighborhoods. If that is the prices on the westside, then I am moving, LOL


i tryed 2 tell you the money is over here. even the middle class will spend the dow


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

My seasonal rates are for an driveway you are talking about is around $250. Non of my seasonal s are under 235. These rates are pretty average in my area[seven hills,parma,northroyalton, etc..


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Beleive me, I put a cap on the amount of pushes in my contracts. I lost my a$$ on a few of them when we got that big storm that dropped 24" plus drifts in two days. I also have a blizzard clause set in my contract as well.


----------



## MkLoe (Aug 1, 2008)

> Yeah there is no way in hell that 600 would fly around here. Arrow and DiNunzio are doing drives for 120-150. I wont go under 200 and most of the other landscapers are all within the same price range. If I shot 600 for the season, I would expect to get shot on the spot. Im glad you can get that, but it wouldnt go around here. Even in the rich, upscale neighborhoods. If that is the prices on the westside, then I am moving, LOL


I had a tough time with arrow taking everyother house from 120-155 Eastside was going 200. The market where I am is so low that anything over $220 was laughed at


----------



## Nicolez (May 29, 2014)

*Pricing*

We'd charge between $350-$450 depending on it's relative location to other properties you do.

​www.excelmanagementllc.com


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

MkLoe;566067 said:


> This is an eye opener. I didn't know the prices could go over $250. Just to make sure on the driveway size and such, what would you quote these 4 driveways for? http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/MkLoe/drives.jpg


On drive 3 I charged 700 for the season for one like that and lost my ass


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$125, $150, or even $250 for a seasonal? That sounds like I just enjoy plowing snow for the fun of it and have nothing else to do with my time money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys know this is from 2008 correct?


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1826348 said:


> You guys know this is from 2008 correct?


I wondered why they were *****ing about 2.65 a gallon of gas


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

This is why I don't offer seasonal prices. $200 for the season x 15 plowable events is $13 per event. There is no money in that.


----------

